# What would you like to ban?



## Julia (1 January 2009)

Apparently the Rev Fred Nile wants to ban topless bathing/beaches.
As ridiculous as this sounds, he will no doubt attract some supporters.

It started me wondering what other people would like to ban if it were up to them?

I'd start with politicians' superannuation schemes and chop it back to the same super schemes that are available to the rest of us.


----------



## Bill M (1 January 2009)

Farting in lifts!:nono:


----------



## Smurf1976 (1 January 2009)

Cages and everything else that's messed up New Year celebrations on the Waterfront and, more to the point, the nanny state mentality that's caused it. 

Anyone in Hobart will know what I'm on about - that people were leaving so fast as soon as the fireworks were over as to cause traffic jams and the place was all but empty an hour later says it all really.

Must protect us from ourselves though.


----------



## Aussiejeff (1 January 2009)

Uptight, hypocritical, moralistic preaching wowsers.

Oh. Sorry. That would include KRudd. 

Better ban ME.


----------



## Nyden (1 January 2009)

Smoking. It's one of the most pointless activities in existence in my opinion. It's a terrible annoyance to non-smokers, it causes a reduction in productivity at places of work (constant smoke breaks), it's disgustingly unhealthy, and it's a burden on the health system.


----------



## xoa (1 January 2009)

I want to ban the stranglehold the corporate media has on public opinion in our banana republic.


----------



## Calliope (1 January 2009)

Bottled water


----------



## IFocus (1 January 2009)

I remember talking to a Swiss guy years ago and asked him why he immigrated to Australia.

He said he was sick of the lack of freedom as every thing was banned or regulated back home.

Seems we are catching up


----------



## Wysiwyg (1 January 2009)

Julia said:


> Apparently the Rev Fred Nile wants to ban topless bathing/beaches.




Isn`t it strange how people like to deny others what they can`t have themselves.


----------



## Wysiwyg (1 January 2009)

Aussiejeff said:


> Uptight, hypocritical, moralistic preaching wowsers.




Add schemer too.


----------



## theasxgorilla (1 January 2009)

While we're at raising standards I support the Reverend or anyone else who will enact a law that says no-one may bath in last seasons swim suit.


----------



## CanOz (1 January 2009)

Nyden said:


> Smoking. It's one of the most pointless activities in existence in my opinion. It's a terrible annoyance to non-smokers, it causes a reduction in productivity at places of work (constant smoke breaks), it's disgustingly unhealthy, and it's a burden on the health system.




I agree with this, even though i smoke occasionally and am forever quitting. If Smokes were banned i would have no choice.

Off course then there would be no tax income.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 January 2009)

I would like to ban all godbotherers from attending their temples, mosques, synagogues or churches, on Friday, Saturday or Sunday.

gg


----------



## Prospector (1 January 2009)

I would like to ban the way the media controls our life!  They are no longer just reporting the news, but think that they ARE the news.

Oh yeah, and smoking too!  Especially in doorways where you have to pass through the fugue to get into the building.  And taking time out to have a smoke is unfair on workers who dont!


----------



## chops_a_must (1 January 2009)

"Never in the history of Perth have we faced such a stern crisis. Debate about dress codes, the indecent flaunting by our adolescent population in a time where skirts and obscenity seem on the rise."*


- Sir Charles Gairdner - The Gap, 1958.


* Quote may or may not be true, but is in the right vein. Reference is genuine.


----------



## Smurf1976 (1 January 2009)

Bans. I'd like to ban bans.

Yes I'm serious. We've got more than enough government control over our lives as it is. So let's stop banning things and let people make up their own mind.


----------



## GreatPig (1 January 2009)

The use of fines or similar as penalties. Gives too much incentive for governments to create and police rules purely for financial reasons.

Oh yeah, and smoking...

In relation to Rev Nile's issue, ban the ban on photography at topless/nude beaches. If people want to flaunt it, then others should be able to photograph it! 

GP


----------



## michael_t_f (1 January 2009)

Facebook


----------



## cuttlefish (1 January 2009)

speeding fines for 0-15km over the limit, and double demerit points on public holidays.


----------



## Aussiejeff (1 January 2009)

Smurf1976 said:


> Bans. I'd like to ban bans.
> 
> Yes I'm serious. We've got more than enough government control over our lives as it is. So let's stop banning things and let people make up their own mind.




You sound like a free radical.

BAN HIM!!!


----------



## Julia (1 January 2009)

Those awful garments, apparently considered shorts, worn by teenage boys where the crotch is between their knees and the waistband fails to cover the bumcrack.

Owners of little fluffy dogs who think it's really cute when their small animal persistently yaps and jumps up at the heels of big dogs.

Jehovah's Witnesses recruiters who cart little kids around with them in their prosletyzing.  And then when you've told them to go away, they leave their stupid literature in your letter box.


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 January 2009)

IFocus said:


> I remember talking to a Swiss guy years ago and asked him why he immigrated to Australia.
> 
> He said he was sick of the lack of freedom as every thing was banned or regulated back home.



lol, reminds me of a quote of Peter Ustinov's ... "Everything in Switzerland is banned! - except for those things that are compulsory!" 

(sounds a bit like Singapore )


----------



## GumbyLearner (1 January 2009)

Feral Cats

Public funding for Private Schooling

Payroll Tax (why tax the people that create the jobs?)

Stamp Duty

The sale of diet soft drink in junk food joints

And anything else thats similarly absurd


----------



## MrBurns (1 January 2009)

Commercial television, the news is just a mix of ads and promos for their partners, the ads are an appalling tasteless invasion of privacy and everything else in the main is just low grade crap.

Leave just the ABC.


----------



## MrBurns (1 January 2009)

The sale of all junk food in schools, why do they need junk food during those hours ? There's plenty of time after school if they MUST eat rubbish.

So why do they do it, oh yeah they have agreement with the junk food companies dont they, exactly like pimps for drugs.


----------



## classer (1 January 2009)

Ban Ki-moon


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 January 2009)

Julia said:


> Owners of little fluffy dogs who think it's really cute when their small animal persistently yaps and jumps up at the heels of big dogs.



owners of big dogs (shepherds) which attack a bitch from behind when she is simply chasing a ball in an off-lead area - bowls her over - just a "yelp" and a limp at the time -   .. which 6 months later requires a $4000 knee reconstruction to correct the damage


----------



## MRC & Co (1 January 2009)

Fat girls wearing tight tops.  

Smoking.

Gossiping excessively, people need to get their own lives and live them.

And the final and most important one:  "Wogs" who try to talk and act "fully sick".


----------



## Nyden (1 January 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> Fat girls wearing tight tops.
> 
> 
> And the final and most important one:  "Wogs" who try to talk and act "fully sick".




Ditto.

Don't forget overweight women wearing tights (the pants) ... nasty, nasty stuff.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 January 2009)

I would like to ban all green bags, with messages like "Woolworths" or " Save the Whales" that sad people bring to the supermarket when I can get good plastic bags, which harm no living things that I know of, for nothing.

gg


----------



## Flip (1 January 2009)

giant inflatable gorillas


----------



## Nyden (1 January 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I would like to ban all green bags, with messages like "Woolworths" or " Save the Whales" that sad people bring to the supermarket when I can get good plastic bags, which harm no living things that I know of, for nothing.
> 
> gg




Why do you intentionally try to stirr things gg? Plastic bags are a horrid plague on the environment, and don't say they don't harm animals. I saw a documentry a while back on plastics in our ocean - and there are parts out there in the sea that resemble rubbish tips with all the gunk out there.

http://www.reusablebags.com/facts.php?id=2



> Countless plastic bags end up in our ocean and cause harm to our marine wildlife. Many marine animals and birds mistakenly ingest plastic or become entangled and choke in plastic bags that is floating around. For instance, environmentalists have pointed out that turtles often mistake plastic bags for jellyfish and invariably swallow them. It is estimated 100,000 marine mammals die each year because of plastic litter in our ocean in the North Pacific. (www.algalita.org)
> Land animals seem to be victims as well. In countries such as India, cows are mistakenly ingesting plastic bags on the streets as they are scavenging for food and end up choking or starving to death, as the plastic cannot be digested.
> (http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/1974750.stm)




http://www.earthresource.org/campaigns/capp/capp-background-info.html


Reusable bags are far sturdier, and they do not break (and have all of your items fall out). Plus, by using them - you are infact helping the profit margins of companies such as Woolworths, and that can only be a good thing for us investors.

Edit:

Even if you are responsible, and reuse your plastic bags until they "wear out" a little, and then dispose of them - do you really believe that all of your bags make it safely to the appropriate places? One swift breeze and a bag or 2 of yours is off to the ocean. Who knows, your bag might just choke a turtle


----------



## MrBurns (1 January 2009)

Immigration for everyone regardless of the social consequences here.

Taxi drivers who cant drive, speak English and don't know where they are let alone where YOU want to go.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 January 2009)

Nyden said:


> Why do you intentionally try to stirr things gg? Plastic bags are a horrid plague on the environment, and don't say they don't harm animals. I saw a documentry a while back on plastics in our ocean - and there are parts out there in the sea that resemble rubbish tips with all the gunk out there.
> 
> http://www.reusablebags.com/facts.php?id=2
> 
> ...




You are looking at the wrong websites mate.

Plastic bags have been proven to be harmless.

I sometimes have to hold myself back at pedestrian crossings with these lemons dragging their green bags across the road.

Get real mate.

gg


----------



## Nyden (1 January 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> You are looking at the wrong websites mate.
> 
> Plastic bags have been proven to be harmless.
> 
> ...




Show me. Show me some information which suggests that plastic bags in the sea are "safe". How the hell can an invisible choking-device floating around in the sea for 60 years possibly be safe?


----------



## Smurf1976 (1 January 2009)

Nyden said:


> Why do you intentionally try to stirr things gg? Plastic bags are a horrid plague on the environment, and don't say they don't harm animals. I saw a documentry a while back on plastics in our ocean - and there are parts out there in the sea that resemble rubbish tips with all the gunk out there.



IF, and that's a big IF, the bags are disposed of in landfill then they are arguably better environmentally than the alternatives on account of resource use and greenhouse gas emissions. 

It's the littering aspect that's the problem here - and that's not limited to plastic bags. Walk along any highway in a rural area, something I've done plenty of, and you'll be amazed at the amount of rubbish. Potato chip packets, soft drink and beer cans / bottles and cigarette packets dominate with plastic bags and all other things being a small minority of the dumped rubbish.


----------



## Nyden (1 January 2009)

Smurf1976 said:


> IF, and that's a big IF, the bags are disposed of in landfill then they are arguably better environmentally than the alternatives on account of resource use and greenhouse gas emissions.
> 
> It's the littering aspect that's the problem here - and that's not limited to plastic bags. Walk along any highway in a rural area, something I've done plenty of, and you'll be amazed at the amount of rubbish. Potato chip packets, soft drink and beer cans / bottles and cigarette packets dominate with plastic bags and all other things being a small minority of the dumped rubbish.




Oh, I agree Smurf. I won't argue that *if* they're disposed of correctly, that there isn't really an issue. The danger is that they aren't, and because of they're design they quite easily travel with the wind - this applies to potato chip bags, and the like as well.

The even more pressing issue, is that the clear bags are near on invisible in the sea - and as mentioned in that article, can even resemble jelly fish. A bottle of coke in the ocean isn't going to choke a turtle, but a clear plastic bag will.

People will be less inclined to throw their $2 reusable bag on the street, as well


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 January 2009)

Nyden said:


> Oh, I agree Smurf. I won't argue that *if* they're disposed of correctly, that there isn't really an issue. The danger is that they aren't, and because of they're design they quite easily travel with the wind - this applies to potato chip bags, and the like as well.
> 
> The even more pressing issue, is that the clear bags are near on invisible in the sea - and as mentioned in that article, can even resemble jelly fish. A bottle of coke in the ocean isn't going to choke a turtle, but a clear plastic bag will.
> 
> People will be less inclined to throw their $2 reusable bag on the street, as well




Nyden stop this Big brother rubbish and get on with the thread.

This only needs 2020 to derail the thread completely.

I just said what I'd like to ban, I don't need a homily from godbothering environmentalists.

gg


----------



## Nyden (1 January 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Nyden stop this Big brother rubbish and get on with the thread.
> 
> This only needs 2020 to derail the thread completely.
> 
> ...




I'd like a ban on ignorance 

I'm an atheist, by the way.

(Oh, and you are of course entitled to your opinions gg; it just irked me that you would opt to ban the *choice* to be environmentally friendly ... you know, since that goes against your whole anti-big brother philosophy )


----------



## So_Cynical (1 January 2009)

The two-party-preferred voting...hate it.

http://www.australianpolitics.com/elections/two-party/two-party-preferred.shtml


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 January 2009)

I would like to ban cane toads, who damage the environment and existence  of some of our most beautiful frogs, animals, snakes and crocs.

gg


----------



## Wysiwyg (1 January 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I would like to ban cane toads, who damage the environment and existence  of some of our most beautiful frogs, animals, snakes and crocs.
> 
> gg




Well head on out in the yard with a bottle of dettol and by morning you could have enough dead toads to make a pair of moccasins.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 January 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> Well head on out in the yard with a bottle of dettol and by morning you could have enough dead toads to make a pair of moccasins.




I find that a bit cruel mate, I have an old freezer I stick em in and like a lobster they die without pain.

Then I put em in the wheely bin.

gg


----------



## prawn_86 (1 January 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I find that a bit cruel mate, I have an old freezer I stick em in and like a lobster they die without pain.




Tell you what, if i was stuck in a freezer till i died, or dropped in a pool of boiling water im fairly sure i would feel a lot of pain....


----------



## GumbyLearner (1 January 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I find that a bit cruel mate, I have an old freezer I stick em in and like a lobster they die without pain.
> 
> Then I put em in the wheely bin.
> 
> gg




The old man used to give me the choice of a 2 wood or a 4 iron when I was a kid!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 January 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Tell you what, if i was stuck in a freezer till i died, or dropped in a pool of boiling water im fairly sure i would feel a lot of pain....






GumbyLearner said:


> The old man used to give me the choice of a 2 wood or a 4 iron when I was a kid!




I do put em in a plastic bag from Woolies first.

If I could leave em next to those hopeless newts called golfers in a larger plastic back I would, but I am told even old golfers will not fit in a plastic bag.

gg


----------



## prawn_86 (1 January 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I do put em in a plastic bag from Woolies first.




If i was wrapped in a plastic bag before i froze to death i think there would still be pain


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 January 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I would like to ban all green bags ... that sad people bring to the supermarket when I can get good plastic bags, which harm no living things that I know of, for nothing.



yep 
and climate change is just weather 

PS in 30 mins , I could probably send 200 canetoads to canetoad heaven with a one wood. quick painless.


----------



## nomore4s (1 January 2009)

Rev Fred Nile from speaking in public


----------



## GreatPig (1 January 2009)

cuttlefish said:


> speeding fines for 0-15km over the limit



Or more generally, all speed limits and, as previously mentioned, all fines.

GP


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 January 2009)

All women in new Mazda 6's who accuse me in Centro Car Parks of scratching their paint when I open garpalholdens ageing drivers door to bank my divie cheques at the Commonwealth Bank. Ok the door is old but the parks could be wider.

gg


----------



## ck13488 (1 January 2009)

muffin tops - the fold of fat above a womans pants
do-gooders - this is a hatred of mine and, although young, can see myself getting into politics to do something about it
pills - i know they are illegal but a blind eye is turned 90% of the time
smoking...cancel that cigarettes
ACA and TT

off topic


GreatPig said:


> Or more generally, all speed limits and, as previously mentioned, all fines.
> GP



a goal for this year to reduce speeding...so far ~100km driving and no speeding!


----------



## Mr Capital (1 January 2009)

ALL speed camera's


----------



## Julia (1 January 2009)

nomore4s said:


> Rev Fred Nile from speaking in public



I second this.  Plus all ex Prime Ministers doing likewise.  Malcolm Fraser is horribly guilty of this.  They've had their day.  They should just go away and keep quiet.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 January 2009)

Julia said:


> I second this.  Plus all ex Prime Ministers doing likewise.  Malcolm Fraser is horribly guilty of this.  They've had their day.  They should just go away and keep quiet.




John Howard achieved so much he hasn't had to loudmouth himself, unlike Gough, Malcolm. The Bodgie, and PK.

gg


----------



## Julia (1 January 2009)

On the plastic bag issue (maybe this should have its own thread?), I agree with Nyden on the risks to our sea creatures and always pick up any on the beach.

But it strikes me as particularly silly to ban them entirely, given that most people recycle them as kitchen bin liners.  If they are banned, it will just create a very profitable new market for manufacturers of bin liners.  In the end they will end up in the same place so what is the point, other than making the plastic manufacturers more wealthy?
I'd guess that most people dispose of excess plastic bags in their recycle bins.

There happened to be an item on this on the 7.30 Report this evening.
Plastic bags only constitute 2% of all litter, and - apart from the danger in the oceans - are a very small problem which is vastly overrated.

It's a bit like the concept of internet filtering.  Making a great fuss over something which has actually little to do with the real problems.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (1 January 2009)

ferals 
public swearing
paris hilton
brussel sprouts
droughts
caged eggs
robert mugabi


----------



## GreatPig (1 January 2009)

Julia said:


> Making a great fuss over something which has actually little to do with the real problems.



I think you've just defined "government policy". 

GP


----------



## Julia (1 January 2009)

2020hindsight said:


> owners of big dogs (shepherds) which attack a bitch from behind when she is simply chasing a ball in an off-lead area - bowls her over - just a "yelp" and a limp at the time -   .. which 6 months later requires a $4000 knee reconstruction to correct the damage



If this actually happened, then I agree.

Presumably this was a one off situation?   Hard to know how you could be sure any problem six months later was a result of such an incident.

I can assure you that if a German Shepherd had actually "attacked" a little dog, the said little dog would experience a lot more than a bit of a limp and would do a lot more than yelp!


----------



## Julia (1 January 2009)

Nyden said:


> (Oh, and you are of course entitled to your opinions gg; it just irked me that you would opt to ban the *choice* to be environmentally friendly ... you know, since that goes against your whole anti-big brother philosophy )



Nyden, recognise GG's input for the pretty amusing stirrer that he is.
I don't think anyone has a problem with environmentalists choosing to carry their goods in anything they choose.   It's the exaggeration of the problem and the consequent plan to ban perfectly functional plastic bags that annoys me.
I would like to choose to use plastic bags.
I use them responsibly.
I do not want to have to buy them for my kitchen bin rather than recycle the supermarket carrybags.
I have an absolute aversion to the green environmentally friendly bags.
Not sure exactly why, perhaps the holier than thou attitude of their users.

Many years ago we used paper carrybags.  Maybe this idea could be revived made from recycled paper.


----------



## GumbyLearner (2 January 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> John Howard achieved so much he hasn't had to loudmouth himself, unlike Gough, Malcolm. The Bodgie, and PK.
> 
> gg




Bailouts for Brothers of Prime Ministers


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 January 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> Bailouts for Brothers of Prime Ministers




I must agree mate, a disgraceful episode.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 January 2009)

2020hindsight said:


> owners of big dogs (shepherds) which attack a bitch from behind when she is simply chasing a ball in an off-lead area - bowls her over - just a "yelp" and a limp at the time -   .. which 6 months later requires a $4000 knee reconstruction to correct the damage




Yes mate, but if one of the "DOGs" Sydneys Premier ARL Team got a , how shall I say it, a gentle hold on Paris Hilton tonight in some upclass dunnie in Sydney tonight and she developed a frozen shoulder in six months time would it be fair to label that GREAT FOOTBALL TEAM as being responsible.?????


gg


----------



## brianwh (2 January 2009)

The media coverage given to the Sydney Hobart yacht race. And also ban participation by all who don't carry enough insurance to pay to extricate themselves when things go wrong.


----------



## MrBurns (2 January 2009)

Yes in fact all "heros" who do stupid things to make themselves important then expect the taxpayer to bail them out when it goes wrong, ie: sending half the AU navy to pick up a sailor who gave up circumnavigating the bloody planet.

Seems the taxpayer bails everyone out, imagine how much LESS tax you'd be paying if they gave a toss about how and when the throw it away.


----------



## wayneL (2 January 2009)

The Labo(u)r Party


----------



## wayneL (2 January 2009)

wayneL said:


> The Labo(u)r Party




...and in one fell swoop put myself offside with half of everybody 

LOL


----------



## Aussiejeff (2 January 2009)

wayneL said:


> ...and in one fell swoop put myself offside with half of everybody
> 
> LOL




Nah. Yer pretty safe here in Oz, mate. At the next erection, half the liberalists will end up voting labour and half the labourists will end up voting liberal.

Unlike yer average die-hard Pommie labor or liberal supporter (or whatever they call 'emselves in tha Olde Darte), yer average Ozzie voter couldn't give a toss about the flamin' party crap.

All that matters is who is gunna pay fer tha next round!

*hic*


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 January 2009)

Julia said:


> 1. Nyden, recognise GG's input for the pretty amusing stirrer that he is.
> 
> 2. I don't think anyone has a problem with environmentalists choosing to carry their goods in anything they choose.   It's the exaggeration of the problem and the consequent plan to ban perfectly functional plastic bags that annoys me.
> 
> ...



1. As long as GG doesn't expect to be taken seriously lol. 

2, 3, 4.  We always get a few plastic bags for the dog droppings, but otherwise use the green bags. Nothing to do with holier than thou - it's called trying to do something.  Julia I'll let you try to self-analyse yourself as to why you have an "absolute aversion" to them.  

Problem occurs when the plastic bags have a hole (usually a small hole just where you pick up the droppings). I used to give those bags to the kids when they took the dog for a night walk - but they don't fall for that one anymore. 

I'm told that there are recyclable bags available at the vets for dog-droppings.  Might give them a go this year. 

Otherwise I guess I use green bags for the dog as well - photo refers 

Incidentally, (around here anyway) you're not permitted to put light plastic bags in the yellow recycle bins.  You'd think they'd permit that (or otherwise ban them altogether)  - since they are so light they could easily be separated (you'd think) and given a quick blast of flame. 

Maybe they could sell small home kits where you burn the bloody things in a quick burst of flame. 

Or maybe make them all black so that they're not confused with jelly fish. 
Surely they could be make more biodegradable. albeit at a small price penalty. 
5. Or as you say Julia, made of recycled paper - but strength might be a problem.


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 January 2009)

ban cats
especially cats that attack birds
and cats that attack dogs 
and mynas


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 January 2009)

and seagulls


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 January 2009)

...
birds that attack dogs
monkeys that attack cats
cats that attack horses
more cats that attack dogs


----------



## Calliope (2 January 2009)

I would ban people who try to ban other people's bans. As I'm sure Big Brother would say "all bans are good bans."


----------



## gfresh (2 January 2009)

I would like to ban banning! Let people be free, only makes them restless and more likely to do stupid **** if it's written they're not allowed to..

Very much over-regulated country these days, it's getting frustrating...


----------



## Ageo (2 January 2009)

gfresh said:


> I would like to ban banning! Let people be free, only makes them restless and more likely to do stupid **** if it's written they're not allowed to..
> 
> Very much over-regulated country these days, it's getting frustrating...




Couldnt agree more  1 thing i cant stand is people that try their best to ban or get in the way with other peoples hobbies/choices in life!


----------



## wayneL (2 January 2009)

Yeah!!! Heroin dealers are just supplying a want and making a crust for themselves... Kiddy fiddlers just choose younger sex partners etc.

Bloody rotten spoilsports and do gooders!!!!!


----------



## nunthewiser (2 January 2009)

wayneL said:


> Yeah!!! Heroin dealers are just supplying a want and making a crust for themselves... Kiddy fiddlers just choose younger sex partners etc.
> 
> Bloody rotten spoilsports and do gooders!!!!!




 i would like to wayne banned for that statement and nunthewiser banned for replying to it


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (4 January 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> Fat girls wearing tight tops.
> 
> Smoking.
> 
> ...




What does the blue comment mean?


----------



## Ageo (4 January 2009)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> What does the blue comment mean?




Im assuming he means new wogs "lebo's" who try and act all tough etc...

Im a wog "italian heritage" but id rather make home made salami then do up my fully sick ****box cars


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 January 2009)

would be nice to have a bit less insensitivity from the press 

tacked onto the end of this webpage is a note about John Travolta and his son ... Some editor's have a strange idea of "entertainment"  

http://www.news.com.au/business/story/0,27753,24867933-462,00.html


----------



## Pager (4 January 2009)

Political correctness should be banned.

All those idiots that want Christmas and Easter toned down as it may offend and alienate certain sections of the community, those idiots in Sheffield England at the moment who have decided not to call a new school a school but a "place for learning" because the word school has "negative connotations" for parents, WTF  

Plus a whole host of dribble that some powers that be have decided may or may not offend us the general public.


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 January 2009)

Pager said:


> Political correctness should be banned.



depends how you define it spose .. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Political_correctness



> Tom Bethell's "The Politically Incorrect Guide to Science" is a comprehensive presentation of the viewpoint that mainstream science is dominated by politically correct thinking. Bethell rejects mainstream views on evolution and global warming and supports AIDS denialism.[53]






> During the run-up to the invasion of Iraq, several weeks after their Grammy success, the country band the Dixie Chicks performed in London at the Shepherd's Bush Empire theatre. During this 10 March 2003 concert, the band introduced their song "Travelin' Soldier", during which Natalie Maines, a Texas native, was quoted by The Guardian as saying, "Just so you know, [...] we're ashamed that the President of the United States [George W. Bush] is from Texas." Though this is the official circulation of the comment, the full text of the statement Maines made was as follows: “Just so you know, we’re on the good side with y’all. We do not want this war, this violence, and we’re ashamed that the President of the United States is from Texas.”[54]
> 
> The resulting backlash against the band was described by columnist Don Williams as an example of exacting a price for expressing views the right considered politically incorrect. Williams wrote "the ugliest form of political correctness occurs whenever there's a war on. Then you'd better watch what you say." *Williams noted that Ann Coulter and Bill O'Reilly called it treason*.






> Satirical use
> Political correctness has frequently been a target of satire. Two early and famous examples are 1992's Politically Correct Manifesto by Saul Jerushalmy and Rens Zbignieuw X[57] and 1994's Politically Correct Bedtime Stories by James Finn Garner, in which traditional fairy tales are rewritten from an exaggerated PC viewpoint.
> 
> Other examples include Bill Maher's former television program, which was entitled Politically Incorrect and George Carlin's "Euphemisms" routine.


----------



## Julia (4 January 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Yes in fact all "heros" who do stupid things to make themselves important then expect the taxpayer to bail them out when it goes wrong, ie: sending half the AU navy to pick up a sailor who gave up circumnavigating the bloody planet.
> 
> Seems the taxpayer bails everyone out, imagine how much LESS tax you'd be paying if they gave a toss about how and when the throw it away.



Agree absolutely.  I suppose, though, that they would find it hard to get insurance.


----------



## Julia (4 January 2009)

2020hindsight said:


> I'm told that there are recyclable bags available at the vets for dog-droppings.  Might give them a go this year.



Recyclable dog poo bags???   What a charming thought.  How, exactly, do you imagine you could recycle these?
You probably mean the biodegradable bags which are what we use.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (4 January 2009)

Pager said:


> Political correctness should be banned.
> 
> All those idiots that want Christmas and Easter toned down as it may offend and alienate certain sections of the community, those idiots in Sheffield England at the moment who have decided not to call a new school a school but a "place for learning" because the word school has "negative connotations" for parents, WTF
> 
> Plus a whole host of dribble that some powers that be have decided may or may not offend us the general public.




Yep it is out of control. 

I support the banning of PC. The alternative is common sense.

Let's ban leftie cultural destructive extremists.


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 January 2009)

Julia said:


> Recyclable dog poo bags???   What a charming thought.  How, exactly, do you imagine you could recycle these?
> You probably mean the biodegradable bags which are what we use.




yep that's what I meant 

PS I hope they're not holier than the ones I currently use .


----------



## Calliope (11 January 2009)

I would ban packaging in plastic bubbles. I have just been battling with one.


----------



## Julia (11 January 2009)

The delivery of tightly rolled newspapers in too much clingwrap.  One day they will deliver them flat.  Well, I hope.


----------



## stockGURU (11 January 2009)

Dogma.

Imagine, we could get rid of the extreme left, the extreme right and the religious with just one ban!

Who's with me?


----------



## MrBurns (11 January 2009)

Promos for TV shows where the anouncer *whispers*..............it annoys me no end.


----------



## wayneL (11 January 2009)

stockGURU said:


> Dogma.
> 
> Imagine, we could get rid of the extreme left, the extreme right and the religious with just one ban!
> 
> Who's with me?



+ 1

So long as banning religion <> mandatory atheism... another dogma.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 January 2009)

People who say Youze when they mean You.

gg


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 January 2009)

stockGURU said:


> Dogma.
> 
> Imagine, we could get rid of the extreme left, the extreme right and the religious with just one ban!
> 
> Who's with me?




What would the extremists do?Live quietly on the extremity.lol


----------



## wayneL (11 January 2009)

Auusies and Kiwis in London that lay it on just a bit toooooo thick.

Maaaaaaaaate.

+

Bonza
Cobber
and other words that Aussies and Kiwis never use at home.

+ 

The cats p!ss they put in Fosters cans over here


----------



## Calliope (11 January 2009)

people who say stummick.


----------



## CoffeeKing (11 January 2009)

People who have mobile phones ON: 

as soon as the plane lands
in the library?
out to dinner

hope you crash your car while using it...


----------



## bassmanpete (11 January 2009)

> So long as banning religion <> mandatory atheism... another dogma.




Where's the dogma in atheism?


----------



## Julia (11 January 2009)

bassmanpete said:


> Where's the dogma in atheism?




Many consider that - given atheism involves a firm belief in the non existence of a god - it is as much a dogma as any of the forms of belief in the existence of a god.
Agnosticism, on the other hand, takes the neutral stance of "I don't know".


----------



## nunthewiser (11 January 2009)

the chapele corby thread


----------



## CoffeeKing (12 January 2009)

Julia said:


> Agnosticism, on the other hand, takes the neutral stance of "I don't know".




My vote for sentance of the week...


----------



## Happy (12 January 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> the chapele corby thread




+1, 

What is there still to say after so many pages?


----------



## kam75 (12 January 2009)

Stockmarket spruikers, seminar sellers and all other get rich quick quackers preying on honest mum and dad investors and newbies.  Makes me sick.


----------



## nunthewiser (12 January 2009)

kam75 said:


> Stockmarket spruikers, seminar sellers and all other get rich quick quackers preying on honest mum and dad investors and newbies.  Makes me sick.




agrees


----------



## Julia (12 January 2009)

Happy said:


> +1,
> 
> What is there still to say after so many pages?



Make that +2.


----------



## Rough_Trade (12 January 2009)

Telemarketers
Door knockers
Ridiculous wages, bonuses & payouts CEO’s & Director’s receive for incompetence.


----------



## white_goodman (12 January 2009)

-Brazilians on the Northern Beaches with their stupid wooden paddle games
-anyone playing soccer at the beach
-wearing clothes, using umbrellas, flying kites at the beach (more directed at 'tourists')


----------



## white_goodman (12 January 2009)

- roided up wogs at Music festivals (they dont even know the music)
- footy players in general (I am one)
- people that bring nothing to the table


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (12 January 2009)

*Shake Cane and grumbles about lumbar problems*

I'd like to ban my neighbours teenagers from throwing wild parties every freaking fortnight when they are away.

I mean c'mon I'm on bloody acreage for a bit of piece and quiet I don't need drunk teenagers and singstar at three in the freaking morning with the prevailing wind blowing the smell of marijuana, beer and vomit in my direction.

P.S. if those teenagers are reading this... I found what you were attempting to grow in my forest.  I'm sure my compost heap enjoyed it. Nom nom nom

Sir O


----------



## CoffeeKing (13 January 2009)

Folks who come to the party MT handed, and leave pissed


----------



## badger41 (13 January 2009)

Okay, something that annoys me EVERY day, and should absolutely be banned and with drawn from sale:

All bedside clock radios that feature 1970's technology (and as far as I can see that's all of them).

Since Groundhog Day, it seems the only real advance has been to have an illuminated display instead of flip-over cards. And maybe you now can wake to CD or iPod. But where's the press button channel selection like in your car (I had that in my 1962 Austin Healey)? Where's the remote so you can select a channel/station without getting half-way out of bed? Where's the digital illuminated display of the channel/station that you've selected.

No they all have 1920s style tuning knobs, meaning you have to fiddle around with said knob, in the dark, to change stations, with an un-illuminated tuning band display just to (not) help your selection. 

If anyone has found something that works as well as a car radio, or a mini hi-fi (which don't seem to have clock functions, and are too bulky for a bedside table), let me know. I've checked all the electrical stores (I did find one with presets, but the buttons were not illuminated, at the back, and the size of possum poos). Hotels and motels are still back in "70s mode

C'mon, Sony, Sharp etc, get your act together!

Cheers, Badger


----------



## sammy84 (13 January 2009)

Bear markets


----------



## GumbyLearner (13 January 2009)

Stories interviewing celebrities about why celebrities hate the papparazzi. Like this one
covered by this annoying ********!

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=678596

Oh and Richard Wilkins what a useless nobody! 

A huge reason why I dont watch commercial television at all


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (14 January 2009)

Bogans, they are a disgrace.


----------



## GumbyLearner (14 January 2009)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Bogans, they are a disgrace.




LOL... and Mullets!


----------



## noirua (14 January 2009)

Spaghetti and pasta.


----------



## nunthewiser (14 January 2009)

BOGANISM


----------



## CoffeeKing (14 January 2009)

noirua said:


> Spaghetti and pasta.




Your not being serious here, are you... :headshake
It's my favourite dish :bite: :bite: :bite:

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=IHvU80WIhQg&feature=related


----------



## noirua (14 January 2009)

CoffeeKing said:


> Your not being serious here, are you... :headshake
> It's my favourite dish :bite: :bite: :bite:
> 
> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=IHvU80WIhQg&feature=related



I heard someone say that pasta has virtually no food value. The Italian Government have tried to reduce consumption and had an official "no pasta day".


----------



## CoffeeKing (14 January 2009)

noirua said:


> The Italian Government have tried to reduce consumption and had an official "no pasta day".




Bet the italians found that hard to swallow


----------



## nomore4s (14 January 2009)

noirua said:


> I heard someone say that pasta has virtually no food value. The Italian Government have tried to reduce consumption and had an official "no pasta day".




You "heard" that pasta had no food value so you want it banned? 

WTF


----------



## wayneL (14 January 2009)

Pasta mightn't be chockers full of nutrition, but it has some.

However, the yummie sauces that go with it are.

SAVE OUR PASTA!!!


----------



## CoffeeKing (14 January 2009)

wayneL said:


> Pasta mightn't be chockers full of nutrition, but it has some.
> 
> However, the yummie sauces that go with it are.
> 
> SAVE OUR PASTA!!!




I'm with you on this one...Yes, Vote 1 for pasta sauce


----------



## gav (14 January 2009)

wayneL said:


> Pasta mightn't be chockers full of nutrition, but it has some.




I think you mean "chockers full of *nutrients*"


----------



## wayneL (14 January 2009)

gav said:


> I think you mean "chockers full of *nutrients*"



Whatever they are, they should be banned.


----------



## wayneL (14 January 2009)

Ban people people pumping iron and making the rest of us feel like weeds.


----------



## wayneL (14 January 2009)

Ban bans on short selling.


----------



## wayneL (14 January 2009)

Ban Keynesianism.


----------



## wayneL (14 January 2009)

I don't know about Oz, but over here all Audis seem to be driven by @ssholes.

I think both @ssholes and Audis should be banned.

I also think Traffic Wardens should be banned.


----------



## nomore4s (14 January 2009)

Bit grumpy today Wayne? :


----------



## gfresh (14 January 2009)

Ban whining poms?


----------



## nunthewiser (14 January 2009)

gfresh said:


> Ban whining poms?




 that has racial overtones .please ban this statement


----------



## wayneL (14 January 2009)

gfresh said:


> Ban whining poms?




They're all over there... you'll have to ban them. There are only Indians, Poles, Czechs and Aussies over here.


----------



## gav (14 January 2009)

wayneL said:


> Ban bans on short selling.




Ban the bans on bans on short selling


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (14 January 2009)

Lets collectively ban Hamas:



the video shows why.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (14 January 2009)

nomore4s said:


> Bit grumpy today Wayne? :




i think the London Winter Weather is getting him.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (14 January 2009)

Ban annoying ringtones.
Ban Speed cameras.
Ban Parking fines.
Ban Politicians.
Ban Fat chicks.
BANS on BANS.


----------



## Naked shorts (14 January 2009)

Julia said:


> The delivery of tightly rolled newspapers in too much clingwrap.  One day they will deliver them flat.  Well, I hope.



Agreed, they should also be provided with coffee and biscuts


stockGURU said:


> Dogma.
> Imagine, we could get rid of the extreme left, the extreme right and the religious with just one ban!
> Who's with me?




+1


MrBurns said:


> Promos for TV shows where the anouncer *whispers*..............it annoys me no end.




OMG YES


nunthewiser said:


> the chapele corby thread



I thought I was the only one who thought about this.


I want to ban people from suggesting a ban on bans. It was only funny the first time.

I want to ban Australian people from fighting Japanese whaling even though Australia already has one of the highest extinction rates in the world. This also applies to Australians going over to Africa to "help out" (read "spread the word of the lord"), when there are plenty of homeless people in Australia.


----------



## white_crane (14 January 2009)

light & midstrength beer
alcopops
old people
caravans
truckies
traffic lights
cigarettes
nagging women
cane farmers
ABC channel
A Current Affair
Everything else on channel 9 except the sport
Soapies
sitcoms
any US shows on tv
Oprah
George W. Bush
newspapers
tv ads
Israel
Jews
the Amish
freemasons
hip hop
any hip-hop style talk (u kno wut i'm sayen brotha)
snoop-dogg
girl bands
boy bands
pop music in general


that's all for now


----------



## noirua (14 January 2009)

nomore4s said:


> You "heard" that pasta had no food value so you want it banned?
> 
> WTF



It also makes Aussies fat. I blame it all on pasta and spaghetti.


----------



## noirua (14 January 2009)

gfresh said:


> Ban whining poms?



Quite right!  But also ban whining Aussies who blame the Government and won't support them, unless they use the taxes they pay for what they want. 
Send them to the salt mines in Siberia breaking rocks, and yes, no soap provided.


----------



## nomore4s (14 January 2009)

noirua said:


> It also makes Aussies fat. I blame it all on pasta and spaghetti.




lol, what about Maccas, KFC & beer? And no exercise?

That's what makes Aussies fat.


----------



## MrBurns (14 January 2009)

Ninemsn.com.au

A pig of a web site with too many ads and sensational stories from overseas just to get you to click through to their ads.


----------



## mayk (14 January 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Ninemsn.com.au
> 
> A pig of a web site with too many ads and sensational stories from overseas just to get you to click through to their ads.



Why not use http://news.google.com/nwshp?hl=en&tab=wn No advertisement ever.


----------



## Struzball (14 January 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Promos for TV shows where the anouncer *whispers*..............it annoys me no end.




Damn you, I'd never noticed that before.  Now it's going to bug the crap out of me too.


----------



## wayneL (14 January 2009)

xyzedarteerf said:


> i think the London Winter Weather is getting him.




I live in Gloucestershire.

Ban presumption


----------



## Julia (14 January 2009)

wayneL said:


> Pasta mightn't be chockers full of nutrition, but it has some




 Pasta has some nutrition?    It's usually flour and water.  What nutrition?


----------



## wayneL (14 January 2009)

Julia said:


> Pasta has some nutrition?    It's usually flour and water.  What nutrition?




Starch?  

See Here


----------



## Julia (14 January 2009)

wayneL said:


> Starch?
> 
> See Here





That chart quotes 'enriched' pasta products so presumably egg or equiv has been added.

When I see pasta made on cooking programmes it's mostly flour and water with maybe a bit of oil.
I reckon most people would be a lot better off without most of the starch they eat.  (Unless you're training for a marathon rather than sitting on the couch.)


----------



## wayneL (15 January 2009)

Julia said:


> That chart quotes 'enriched' pasta products so presumably egg or equiv has been added.
> 
> When I see pasta made on cooking programmes it's mostly flour and water with maybe a bit of oil.
> I reckon most people would be a lot better off without most of the starch they eat.  (Unless you're training for a marathon rather than sitting on the couch.)




Agreed, Ban pasta!

Oh wait! What will I put my arabiatta sauce on?


----------



## wayneL (15 January 2009)

...and if anyone suggests banning pizza, there will be blood spilt. :


----------



## MrBurns (15 January 2009)

The Williams sisters from tennis, how can any normal woman compete against these gigantic amazons ? I know it may sound cruel but I guarantee this is whats said in the locker rooms.


----------



## wayneL (16 January 2009)

I would like to ban Keynesianism.



> FDR was the worst president of the 20th century. As Pat Buchanan, a leading Reagan conservative, writes this month in Chronicles Magazine: 'Economically, the New Deal was a bust, failing utterly to restore prosperity.'
> 
> FDR tried to end the Depression - and you can expect Obama to try the same - with 'vast federal spending, tough new regulations on business and higher taxes.'
> 
> ...


----------



## GumbyLearner (16 January 2009)

Henry Kaye the only thing Special about him is that he isn't a crook


----------



## CoffeeKing (16 January 2009)

Chewing gum...

On the chair leg somewhere
On the footpath somewhere
On the bottom of the pepper shaker, geez

Loathe the stuff...


----------



## Julia (16 January 2009)

wayneL said:


> Agreed, Ban pasta!
> 
> Oh wait! What will I put my arabiatta sauce on?



Fresh vegetables?   Fish?



wayneL said:


> I would like to ban Keynesianism.



Yes, yes, yes.   Let's not hold our breath though.  We will watch the budget deficit grow exponentially as more handouts are thrust out.   Then we will pay massively increased taxes as the political discomfort caused by the deficit starts to bite.


----------



## CoffeeKing (16 January 2009)

wayneL said:


> Agreed, Ban pasta!
> 
> Oh wait! What will I put my arabiatta sauce on?




Marinated chook legs on a bed of rice, or will that spoil the sauce?

http://www.taste.com.au/recipes/16859/arrabiata+sauce


----------



## CoffeeKing (16 January 2009)

wayneL said:


> ...and if anyone suggests banning pizza, there will be blood spilt. :




Hold the olives :eek3:,  Extra anchovies (luv em) 

Unless it's from this guy?


----------



## lucas (17 January 2009)

That's easy. I would ban all recorded music used as a background to any spoken vocals on TV. AT ANY TIME. Might even extend that to film.


----------

